# Lillesden Girls School, Hawkhurst, Kent. October 2011



## h4sty (Oct 16, 2011)

This was my third trip out and im really starting to get into the swing of it now, been looking at this place on the internet for a few weeks now and have been itching to go. Been to what was left of hellingly and graylingwell but this place just had a vibe to it. Some parts of the building are very dangerous so be carefull! Beautiful location & building and i would recommend it to any explorers around the sussex area. Also if your a fan of graffiti, and i mean proper graffiti not just some idiot spraying his name on the wall this is a place to visit!

*A bit of history just incase there actually is no-one that has heard of this before*



> The school occupies what used to be the Lillesden Estate Mansion, built at the estate (south of Hawkhurst) in 1855 by the banker Edward Loyd, who moved there after marrying. The house and estate remained in the family until just after the First World War, when it was then sold and eventually became the Bedgebury Girls Public School. Apparently a filming of Dr Who took place here on the 14th of April 1989.
> The school closed around 1999 and has been abandoned ever since. Due to the theft of its lead roof, water damage is now sadly causing the buildings to collapse. However, it is now owned by a property developed and is expected to be converted into private apartments at some point in the future.



*On with the pictures*








































































*Also, i don't know if anyone is interested in photo manipulation but i created this from a few images that were taken on the day.*






Thanks for reading, will post from future reports!


----------



## spooksprings (Oct 16, 2011)

I keep seeing that Mickey Mouse in a lot of reports. I was thinking Banksy, but he doesnt do stencils and repeats?


----------



## krela (Oct 16, 2011)

spooksprings said:


> I keep seeing that Mickey Mouse in a lot of reports. I was thinking Banksy, but he doesnt do stencils and repeats?



No but you can buy knock-off banksy stencils on ebay and other websites...


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 16, 2011)

spooksprings said:


> I keep seeing that Mickey Mouse in a lot of reports. I was thinking Banksy, but he doesnt do stencils and repeats?



Banksy hasn't the talent to do anything without stencils I don't reckon. I saw a doco on his work and compared to the stuff we saw in the Yorkshire Waterworks pumping station near Sheffield the other week he needs to hang his stencils up and retire gracefully


----------



## Rolfey (Nov 22, 2011)

*urban Rolfster*

Hey ive went there recently an amazing place! abit wrecked lol, worth while goin to visit!


----------

